# Situation in London while WWII



## Da_Geroto (Mar 8, 2014)

Hello friends, I'm writing a short humor story, it takes place in London while the WWII, and I wanted to know how was the economic situation of the people, if there were enough jobs, its economy was alterated or not.

And also, how was the proccess of recruitment to the british army, requirements or something like that.

Thanks


----------



## ppsage (Mar 8, 2014)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/history/ww2peopleswar/


----------

